# Uber now added a tip option, but they're stealing it.



## MissyM (Dec 7, 2015)

I apologize if this a redundant post, I searched for simlars and didn't see any.
A pax informed me last week that Uber has a tip option now, he and his friends said I was a great driver and commented on how they loved how that their company was paying for their entire trip so I was looking at this weeks pay statement to reflect a tip or two - nothing.
Talked to my mom who works in OC, Cal. & she said a pax told her same thing, it's set up in their settings that you can choose to add a flat 10% to all rides or 20%. He told her he added 10% tip option to all rides. She looked for that tip in her most recent statement, surprise surprise nothing. She informed him that if he is actually being charged a tip, uber is stealing it.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

MissyM said:


> I apologize if this a redundant post, I searched for simlars and didn't see any.
> A pax informed me last week that Uber has a tip option now, he and his friends said I was a great driver and commented on how they loved how that their company was paying for their entire trip so I was looking at this weeks pay statement to reflect a tip or two - nothing.
> Talked to my mom who works in OC, Cal. & she said a pax told her same thing, it's set up in their settings that you can choose to add a flat 10% to all rides or 20%. He told her he added 10% tip option to all rides. She looked for that tip in her most recent statement, surprise surprise nothing. She informed him that if he is actually being charged a tip, uber is stealing it.


That applies to UberTaxi only. Very common misunderstanding with riders. They think we're getting auto-tipped when we're really not. I've set the record straight with any rider who brings up the topic.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MissyM said:


> it's set up in their settings that you can choose to add a flat 10% to all rides or 20%


Actually, that has been in the Rider Settings since the beginning; however, it's only an option to tip UberTaxi and not any other level of service ... that's why your mom didn't see a tip on her statement; also the pax wasn't charged the tip either. *it's only charged as a tip to pax on UberTaxi


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

BTW - there was a petition to get Uber to add a Tip Button ... here (http://driver.tips) ... almost to the goal of 30K signatures ... make sure you ask everyone you know to sign the petition. *there had been other petitions in the past, but they all had far less signatures and failed to get Uber's attention


----------



## MissyM (Dec 7, 2015)

Ohh, thank you for the clarification. So what is Uber's reasoning for tip on taxi's only? Oh wait, I think I just answered my own question, this is Uber we're talking about - sigh.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

MissyM said:


> Ohh, thank you for the clarification. So what is Uber's reasoning for tip on taxi's only? Oh wait, I think I just answered my own question, this is Uber we're talking about - sigh.


I believe in those markets they were required to offer the taxi option, therefore required to offer a tip option.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber offers taxis in the following markets:

Australia: Sydney
Canada: Montreal, Toronto
U.S. of A.: Boston, Chicago, Honolulu, New York City, San Francisco, Washington.

They are supposed to roll out Uber Taxi in Arlington, Virginia (a Washington suburb) but have not done so yet. They had two onboarding events back in December.

If anyone in Washington "required" Uber to offer taxis, it was done behind the scenes. I am glad that they do it. I like working Uber Taxi.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

There will be no tipping through The Technology Company.


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

MissyM said:


> I apologize if this a redundant post, I searched for simlars and didn't see any.
> A pax informed me last week that Uber has a tip option now, he and his friends said I was a great driver and commented on how they loved how that their company was paying for their entire trip so I was looking at this weeks pay statement to reflect a tip or two - nothing.
> Talked to my mom who works in OC, Cal. & she said a pax told her same thing, it's set up in their settings that you can choose to add a flat 10% to all rides or 20%. He told her he added 10% tip option to all rides. She looked for that tip in her most recent statement, surprise surprise nothing. She informed him that if he is actually being charged a tip, uber is stealing it.


. I had the exact same thing happen to me. Sent an email to support about it and never heard back


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber offers taxis in the following markets:
> 
> Australia: Sydney
> Canada: Montreal, Toronto
> ...


We have "For-Hire" vehicles (Uber Taxis) in Seattle as well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> We have "For-Hire" vehicles (Uber Taxis) in Seattle as well.


Thank you for the "heads". I was not aware of this.

Should I presume that "for hire" is Seattlespeak for "taxi"? It is funny, Uber's website does show this as "for hire" in Seattle, as opposed to "Uber Taxi". The rates do look comparable to taxicab rates. The drop is a bit low, but the per-mile is within tolerances when compared to other major U.S. Cities.

Is there a difference in Seattle between a "for hire" vehicle and a taxicab?

Again, thanks for the information. I am always interested to learn what is being done with this business in other places.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thank you for the "heads". I was not aware of this.
> 
> Should I presume that "for hire" is Seattlespeak for "taxi"? It is funny, Uber's website does show this as "for hire" in Seattle, as opposed to "Uber Taxi". The rates do look comparable to taxicab rates. The drop is a bit low, but the per-mile is within tolerances when compared to other major U.S. Cities.
> 
> ...


From King County (in which lies Seattle):

*1. What is the difference between a Taxi, For-Hire and TNC? *

*Taxis-* Taxicabs are vehicles that transport people for compensation. The passenger controls the route or destination. The vehicles are painted one solid color and have signs or lettering that include the words taxi, cab or taxicab. King County sets rates for fares, which are recorded by a taximeter. Taxicabs may use a dispatch system or service, online application or can be hailed from the street.
*For-Hire Vehicles-* For-hire vehicles also transport people for compensation, but are different from taxicabs because they charge a flat fee per trip, rather than a metered fare like a taxi. The vehicles are painted more than one color and cannot be marked with any of the following words: "taxi", "cab" or "taxicab". For-hire vehicles may use a dispatch system or service, online application or can be hailed from the street.
*Transportation Network Company (TNCs)-* TNC vehicles transport people for compensation. Unlike taxicabs and for-hire vehicles, they connect with passengers _only_ through an online application using a device such as a smartphone or tablet. Fares are set by the TNC and must be shown to passengers and paid through the online application.Cash payment is not allowed and vehicles cannot be hailed from the street.


----------



## Stephen Powers (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm yet to get any tips from any customers. It would be nice if it would give us a small tip by default.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> From King County (in which lies Seattle):
> 
> *For-Hire Vehicles-* For-hire vehicles also transport people for compensation, but are different from taxicabs because they charge a flat fee per trip, rather than a metered fare like a taxi. The vehicles are painted more than one color and cannot be marked with any of the following words: "taxi", "cab" or "taxicab". For-hire vehicles may use a dispatch system or service, online application or can be hailed from the street.


Thank you for the information. This is interesting.

1. Do you know when King County created the "for-hire" classification? .....or is this something that has been around for "as long as anyone can remember"?

2. I read how Uber calculates the fares on "Uber For Hire". I assume that Uber uses a geo-spatial device or program that works with the GPS in the Uberfone or driver's own telephone that has the Uber driver application downloaded. On a street hail or company summons, how is the fare calculated? Is it a geo-spatial device? Zone System? Mileage from the odometer? Any combination of the foregoing? Something else that, as of this posting, has not occurred to me or that I am omitting due to being flakey, at times?

3. Does anyone regulate the "for-hire" rates? What entity?...........or does each company/association set its own rates and advertise them subject to some regulation?

These are the questions that occur to me now. It is likely that I will have more. I am interested in learning more about this. It appears that there is some sort of dual taxi system out there. I am leaving the TNCs out of this compare/contrast, for now, at least.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought Uber was trying to get rid of UberTaxi...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> I thought Uber was trying to get rid of UberTaxi...


............from where do you get that? I ask this because I am curious, only. Considering that Uber is planning a launch of Uber Taxi in a suburb, here, I wonder about your statement. Launching in a new market would be a contraindication to what you are stating. I am not trying to start a flame war, here, I am simply curious as to your source.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It could have been in passing. I really don't remember. I know they killed UberTaxi in NYC. Maybe that's all I was thinking about. Perhaps not widespread.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> I know they killed UberTaxi in NYC.


"UberT", which is what they call Uber Taxi in New York City is still showing on Uber's website. UberT is unique in that in New York City, you use it only to summon your cab. You must pay the driver. In all other places where Uber offers taxis, you summon the cab and you pay the driver through the application. There is something about the taxicab credit card processing oligopoly in New York City around which Uber can not seem to get. There are other cities where Uber offers taxis that have also a taxicab credit card processing oligopoly, but Uber manages to get around it, or, is simply allowed to process the payments for customers who use Uber Taxi application to summon, 0ride and pay for taxicabs. Washington is one such place.

That stated, more than one hacker on the New York City boards has informed me that UberT is not as popular as it used to be since the arrival of Arro and Way2Ride taxi e-hail applications. As I understand it, the user can summon, ride and pay for his New York City taxi (be it Yellow or Green) through the last two. If this is, in fact, the case, I would suspect that Uber still would maintain UberT, as it probably costs it little, if anything extra to keep up when it exists alongside the other levels of service that it offers in New York City. Further, it allows Uber to offer another level of service to its users.

One thing that Uber does try to do, in major cities, at least, is to be a One-Stop Transposhoppe.

"You wanna' ride, I gotta' ride, a cheap one, too. Don't like sharing the car? How about one to yourself? Oh, you don't like unlicenced? How about a limousine? I got that. Too much money? How about a taxi? You gotta' lotta' stuff or a lotta' people? You wanna' big car? I got big cars.". If you need a ride for whatever reason or for whatever you have, Uber wants to provide it..............even if it states that it *ain't no trans-perr-tay-shinn cump-in-knee, issa' teck-noll-idge-eee cump-in-knee*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

A true technology company would never have this much control over the transportation industry and be able to hold drivers' pay rates hostage. You get less pay for longer service using the driver app. This has to stop.


----------

